# Samsung Syncmaster 932mw sound but no picture.



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey,

I was playing a video game earlier and my TV just suddenly went black but sound was still coming through. I turned it off and then on again to check and the screen flashed up for less than a second, then turned black. I phoned up Samsung and they said that they will repair it, it's going to take a few weeks. Just wondered if anybody knew a problem or how to factory reset?

Thanks


----------

